# Ram 2500 99' squeal water pump area/ belt???



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

First of all, my plow truck only runs when it is snowing. In non snow months, I store it. Lately, it has been squealing. Semed to happen after I replaced my worn belt. I thought it was the tensioner pulley. Maybe the new tight belt put more stress on it?? I took it apart and repacked it with grease. Did not help. I realized the sound was coming from behind the water pump pulley. I shot some oil back there through the opening above the pulley and that helped for some time, now it is back. Sound increases with rpms. I really do not want to replace the pump this winter. Ideas?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't think squirting oil into the weep hole did anything.
but as long as no coolant is/was dripping out.
I'm going a different direction,

open your hood and grab the fan blade,
and try to wiggle it back and forth.

I had a intermittent sequel that made me think along the lines you are just to find the fan clutch went south instead.

good luck


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

I would bet on pump bearings too, but usually when they go they take the seal out too, and start weeping water out the weep hole, the oil squirting probably wont help either as they are a sealed bearing, if it did help then that only means you have the seals coming out of the bearings as well and it wont be long before it all comes apart, best keep a close eye on it cause it all sounds like you got a bearing piling up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I bet it's the _fan clutch_ and that the water pump is fine.
I guess that I left that out of my post.
that is where it will wiggle at,(I bet) it is held to the water pump pulley with a bolt.

if the water pump is going bad, it will take out the belt, you will have coolant leaking out the weep hole,

intermittent squealing,,, fan clutch.

tip, get the wrench to hold the pulley, so you can loosen the bolt.
You will also want this wrench if when it's is time for the water pump.

If it's for some reason not the fan clutch, take the belt off and spin your pulleys by hand.
any rough hard to spin pulleys and you have found your sequel.


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

That is very helpful information. Thank you.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

My Dodges were infamous for squeaks! I had a '99 and a '96, both were squeakers. The AC compressor was squeaking on my '99, I just kept adding WD40! My neighbor has a '99 identical to mine and also has a squeaky compressor. On the '96 it was the alternator, but would only squeak under heavy load. Both also had tensioner issues too!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

shep28;1747989 said:


> That is very helpful information. Thank you.



sure, but what is/was it?


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quick note to check your harmonic balancer too. Mine started to come apart and the weight on the balancer slid back and ended up rubbing on the timing belt cover. The sound went away but only after the weight wore through the cover and oil started to cover the contact points. Had I paid attention to it sooner I could have gotten away with just replacing the balancer but because I didn't, I had to replace the cover as well.


----------

